# Squirrel Killed -Puppy



## Vzrunner (Apr 8, 2013)

My 6 months old puppy chase a Squirrel in the woods and killed it. He got a small cut (size of point ball pen) in his nose and bleed for 1 minute and stop. 

He got all his vaccines from my Vet but not sure if there is one for squirrel .

Excuse my ignorance. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He will be fine.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great stuff Rud dog and Willow stack Rodents ;D daily like match sticks 

Rudy had a go with a massive **** he killed the Boar but took some licks

they went at it a very long time He protected baby Willow

the big **** was after her

and faced the Vet , stitches and meds

I could not get a clear shot it was a tumble weeds WCW smack down 8)

finally got my welding gloves

but Big Rud had his KO late in round 12

he took some under belly cuts

Healed great with all natural cares ;D

Your shots are up to date

try chipmunks next ;D lol

and no hate we love chips many have names

Hang them *****, coyotes and Wolfs out on the property line song dogs 1 week plus 

they will not come back at the same rate

We love Peta :-* :'(



Chips feed them a Peanut" ;D

Grizzly smile then the 44 mag to your head its over 

anything less then a 500 sw a squirt gun with these love to hug me some fun features ;D


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I would simply call the vet and ask. A lot of the times a vet tech/receptionist will know or can ask the vet quickly. I have no idea personally, but know that's the first thing I would do.

That is also something I'd happily get some antibiotics for if there was fear of infection. My only other thought would be if the squirrel was rabid (which should be covered by the rabies shot). 

**Some vets will always tell you to go in. I would call a different vet and get their opinion. I still call a vet that I used to live by, now we are 45 minutes away. They are always extremely helpful even though I don't introduce myself, nor do they think I'm a potential customer. They also operate after hours as a 24/hr type place. Maybe those places provide more information.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie caught and killed a squirrel about two weeks ago and has been fine. I didn't think to call the vet...if I had, they probably would have asked that she come in for a rabies booster. In my state, I think they are required to give one by law in the case if any bite from an animal that is not known to be vaccinated.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is the state of Darcy when she caught a squirrel by it's tail, the squirrel turned on her and grabbed onto Darcy's face, my girl was squealing like a pig..Darcy killed it in the end....


----------

